# Will and Grace



## nic (Aug 6, 2002)

I've recently started watching this show but I can't decide if I like it or not.
The characters are good, the jokes can be funny, but it seems the whole joke of the show is "I'm gay".

I really do like that Karen though, she's a total witch! Hehe 

What do you guys think of it?


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 7, 2002)

I've seen several episodes -- but I couldn't really get into it -

I'm not much of a sit-com fan anyway - but I tried - and I just couldn't do it -- it started off okay, then everything went 'Jack' - and the show was more about him than "Will and Grace" - so, I gave up and went back to the other stuff I watch ---


----------



## pamie (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah I do watch it but Im not liking ti much anymore...the first season was really good but the second just seems to be the same as the first..teh same old jokes and storylines.

But I do love Karen...she makes me laugh!


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 17, 2002)

I love this show  i realized that if i didnt try to take it as seriously as i have to do like some other shows, then it can be a real laugh 

xxx


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Sep 22, 2002)

It's pretty good, but then again I've only seen a few episodes.


----------



## nic (Sep 22, 2002)

I've only seen the 1st series, a bit of the 2nd and I think I've seen one or two of the 3rd on UK Living.
I was wondering if they were going to bring "Stan" in, Karen's spoken about yet never seen husband?


----------



## angelle myst (Sep 22, 2002)

Nah, i think it'll be like that villain guy in Inspector Gadget cartoon.

xxx


----------



## nic (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sammy O'Neill _
> *Nah, i think it'll be like that villain guy in Inspector Gadget cartoon.xxx *


With a metal arm and a funny looking cat? :eek7: Hehe, just joking Sammy 

Do you think Megan Mullally who plays Karen puts that voice on?


----------



## angelle myst (Sep 23, 2002)

Hehe, nah i think it might be real, although i wouldnt listen to me, i thought James Marsters English accent was real till i heard him in an interview 

xxx


----------



## pamie (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nic _
> *
> With a metal arm and a funny looking cat? :eek7: Hehe, just joking Sammy
> 
> Do you think Megan Mullally who plays Karen puts that voice on? *



LOL i hope so for her sake....when I was watching Scrubs the other night the guy who plays Jack in Will and Grace..Sean (whatever his name is) was in it and he sounded really different!


----------



## nic (Sep 24, 2002)

Sean Hayes.

Yeah, he does the voice of Mr Tinkles in "Cats and Dogs". On the DVD he's involved in the special features doing audio commentary  and behind the scenes stuff. He is so much more mellow and relaxed - very different to the character Jack.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 26, 2002)

Never seen it myself so I haven't got a clue as 2 whether it's good or bad

:blush:


----------



## angelle myst (Sep 26, 2002)

IMHO i think that Sean Hayes and Megan (i love that name) Mullally are the real stars of the show, they're sooo funny, i mean i love the Will and Grace ppl too, they just have a different kind of dynamic. Blah - i think its all great stuff ! lol

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 27, 2002)

So, what's it about? - the show that is!

:blush:


----------



## angelle myst (Sep 28, 2002)

Well the main thing its based on, at the beginning at least, was a gay guy (Will), and a straight girl (Grace) living with each other - they're best friends.  And they have some friends - Jack - a totally camp gay guy friend of Will's, and Karen - this rich woman who is the "secretary" of Grace's, tho she never does any work - imagine Anya in Buffy when visualizing Karen and you'll be on the right track, cept Karens human thru and thru, and Anya aint 

I guess thats the basic building blocks of the show, anyone wanna add to that while i go to bed and sleep off my drunken state? Do you know how many times i had to read this to get all the words right?!

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 28, 2002)

Thanks 4 that Sammy :rolly2: 

I think I'll exit now!

*Bayleaf runs out of the thread door marked exit*

:blush:


----------



## PrancingPony (Oct 6, 2002)

i've seen a lot of episodes of Will'n'Grace-i love it!

I can see it being hard for some people to get into but i got into it right away, admittedly this series currently showing on a friday is not as good as the last series, int that there were better story lines before, but the characters are as good as ever!

:smokin:


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bayleaf48 _
> *Thanks 4 that Sammy :rolly2:
> 
> I think I'll exit now!
> ...


lol, did i say something wrong?


----------



## nic (Oct 22, 2002)

They've currently been showing a double bill on C4 after "Friends" but I keep forgetting to put a tape in for it. Doh!


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 22, 2002)

I havent seen it for the last 2/3 weeks cos i've been going out on Friday nights  can ya help any? Is it the end of the season/series this week? I thought i read that somewhere?

xxx


----------



## nic (Oct 22, 2002)

Im not too sure what season is been shown at the mo. I think channel 4 are showing the second series.
I think America is onto the 5th or something. We are way behind!


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 22, 2002)

I thought we were on 3?! Cos i think i missed the whole of the 1st season, watched the 2nd, and now the 3rd's just come on? I think i caught a bit of S4 on Living maybe?

xxx


----------



## nic (Oct 22, 2002)

Living is ahead of Channel 4 - it's confusing!
At least when you watch Friends who can figure out the series based on who's seeing who, and their hair styles lol.


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 22, 2002)

lol i know! I wish i could watch the series from beginning to now cos i'm all confuzzled 

xxx


----------



## nic (Oct 22, 2002)

You could always get the dvd's or videos if you've got the dosh 

Basically I think Will broke up with his guy, as did Grace with her partener. Being best friends from college they moved in together so they could help each other get themselves back on track - instead though, they realised they were acting like a crutch for each other and it wasn't helping them move forward, just still.
Therefore Grace moved out across the hall to the appartment that smelt like kitty litter.
...thats about all I know.
Oh, Jack married Karen's maid so she could stay in America.


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 22, 2002)

Oh yeah lol, Jack and Karen  they are so funny together!

And i have no money for Will and Grace, gotta put Buffy/X-Files/Angel/Farscape before Will and Grace lol and thanks for the rundown 

xxx


----------



## Leyla (Oct 22, 2002)

Will and Grace rocks!!! Oh I love it!! The Ep where both of them think they're going on a date with the same guy - oh i love it!!


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 6, 2002)

Grace: And I was at Bloomingdale's this morning waiting on line to buy wrinkle cream, and this Jennifer-Love-Michelle-Sarah-Felicity looking thing bumps into me and says, "Excuse me, ma'am."


----------



## Splash_Dolphin (Apr 26, 2003)

I really like will  grace!
i think it wkd!
i think jack is the best hes sooooo funny !
:reyes:


----------



## sweetbabe (Apr 27, 2003)

oooo this show is soo funny...i try never to miss it..i would say its my fave comedy after friends..and now the new series is on on Channel 4..I watched it last night...


----------



## little smaug (Apr 28, 2003)

How can anybody not like Will and Grace, its so funny! I love Jack, he's definately the best character, even if Will is cuter!


----------

